# Ellie Mae = MONSTER



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! Ellie is now a yr old. And is just a spitting image of "Marley". I'm going nuts. She is nuts. And my friends don't come over anymore. 
I have worked hard for nothing it feels like. All she does is sits, shakes throws major temper tantrums when we send her to her cage for quiet time ( knocks the food dish everywhere). She eats out of the dog food bin. She begs, She jumps she humps the cat, chews on the rat terrier. She gets adequate exercise. She like most of the rest of yours is equivalent to Forrest Gump. Never ending! She is an all around PSYCHO dog. It took 7 months to 100% potty trained. She is totally fighting for the Alpha spot in the whole house. My next stop is making an appointment with a dog trainer for the day with just Ellie and the family. So we can all grasp and understand. I love her trust me i love coming home at the end of the day to see my puppy and i love how she "talks" to me. But we need help.
Anyone have any "free" advice. I'll take it


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

As I remember it, when Savannah finally grew out of this phase, she had a step-change in learning. Everything came together at once for her. My patience also had had a step-change because of all the practice! Ellie sounds more advanced than Savannah was in her level of mischief, so I really feel for you!

As for advice, for what it's worth: Take a deep breath. Go back to basics - sit, down, stay. You are doing fine. Ellie is going through a phase. The dog trainer is a good idea if you are at your wits end. Provide some more opportunities for her to use the zoomies to release more of her training frustration in a less problematic manner.

It sounds like exercise is not the problem, so find a new park or a new trail or a crowded spring fair to exhaust her mentally with all the new smells so you can have a quiet evening with a glass of wine. Tomorrow she'll be at it again until the phase sorts itself out.

Good luck!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

What is her typical daily routine?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd like to know her daily routine as well. Dogs tend to act out when they're bored, or seeking structure and routine. They're much like 2 year olds in this way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like Miss Ellie has you trained well. Its time to turn the tables on her.


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Sounds like Miss Ellie has you trained well. Its time to turn the tables on her.



HOW T.R. HOW :-X


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

As others have said, a daily routine would tell us a lot more.

I am curious by your comment "She gets adequate exercise", particularly the "adequate" part. How much exercise does she get and of what form (be honest!)? You say "i love coming home at the end of the day to see my puppy", does that mean she is alone all day or is there someone else who is with her?

If you want some useful input we need that daily routine!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ellie Mae is a real cutie pie! 

As Lyra and others have said, it would be helpful to know more about her daily routine, because just offhand, it sounds like she needs more exercise to tire herself out (either that, or you need another glass of wine). LOL! Just kidding. ;D ;D


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Saturday and Sunday we take her to my folks farm (10 acres)Her, the lab and GSP run all day 7-8 hours.. During the week. .we walk walk walk.. 
We do not have walking trails or dog parks. I live in a town where there are streets and sidewalks. i do not have access to "fairs or any other fun opportunities" She has a indestructible bone that she chews on daily we play fetch. 
I have 63 hrs a weeks of classes and study time that i have to do as well. She might sound bored but right now as we speak she is snoozin with the terrier in my recliner.
She proves me to be a liar half the time LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

By your post I don't think your into hunt training, so I would go with Ian Dunbar's Sirius dog training DVD.
You might also want to look at Who trains Whom.
Sounds like Ellie is a smart dog and she has learned how to get her way.


----------

